# Chris Hemsworth & Elsa Pataky: Das Baby ist da!



## beachkini (13 Mai 2012)

​
Aufregende Stunden für "The Avengers"-Darsteller Chris Hemsworth. Am Samstag (12.05.) brachte seine Frau Elsa Pataky ein gesundes Mädchen auf die Welt. Vor der Geburt waren beide Elternteile wahnsinnig aufgeregt. 

Die Kleine soll den Namen India bekommen haben. Gegenüber den amerikanischen Medien soll Chris das wie folgt begründet haben: "Wir lieben das Land und seinen Namen."

Da Elsa spanische Wurzeln hat und die Sprache auch fließend spricht, kündigte sie bereits in einem Interview mit der spanischen Zeitschrift "Hola!" an, dass sie nur Spanisch mit ihrem Kind reden werde. Für den 28-jährigen Chris wird es nun eng, denn sie fügte hinzu: "Ich habe meinem Mann gesagt dass er schnell spanisch lernen soll, ansonsten wird er nicht verstehen, was wir sagen."

Wir wünschen dem jungen Paar ganz viel Glück und sind gespannt auf die Bilder der kleinen India


----------

